# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Chile: SAG responde con cautela a eventual fuga de transgénicos y polen contaminado

## Bruno Cillóniz

A través de un cuestionario por escrito, que fue contestado por Rodrigo Ther Alarcón, encargado regional de Protección Agrícola y Forestal, el Servicio Agrícola y Ganadero se refirió con extrema  cautela a la eventual fuga de canola transgénica que se estaría produciendo en la región, tema que filtró el mismo SAG en un seminario de la UdeC el martes. 
Lo anterior es relevante además considerando la determinación tomada el mismo martes por la Unión Europea, de discriminar miel que contenga polen transgénico. Esto producirá un problema real en la Octava Región, la mayor productora de miel del país, donde existe cohabitación entre apicultores y reproductores de semilla de exportación transgénica, ya que no se informa a los apicultores dónde se ubican quienes producen plantas  genéticamente modificadas, que a su vez generan flores que son frecuentadas por sus abejas.  *-¿Qué funciones cumple SAG en el control de la producción de transgénicos en Chile?*
 -Según la resolución 1523/2001 al SAG le corresponde establecer las normas para la internación e introducción al medio ambiente de organismos vegetales vivos modificados de propagación. Lo que el SAG fiscaliza es el fiel cumplimiento de las resoluciones que autorizan la importación de semilla transgénica, y las condiciones de bioseguridad que estos materiales deberán cumplir. Estas resoluciones son caso a caso y en su autorización participa un comité de investigadores externos al SAG.  *-¿Qué medidas de bioseguridad aplica para que se cumpla la legislación?*
 -Las medidas van a depender de la especie y de la modificación genética incorporada y establecerán medidas de bioseguridad que el organismo modificado tendrá en la introducción que se autoriza, así como el destino final de éste y de sus productos. Entre otras medidas tenemos la aislación, franjas libres de especies sexualmente compatibles, la inducción de la germinación de semillas que con posterioridad a la cosecha puedan haber quedado en el suelo, la eliminación de plantas voluntarias, monitorear el terreno donde se establece el cultivo por varios años una vez cosechado, entre otras.  *-¿En qué consiste el problema de la fuga de la canola transgénica que estaría ocurriendo en la zona y qué implicancias puede tener?*
 -En este tema hay que ser responsables, no tenemos argumentos científicos que avalen esta aseveración. Tal como se indica en una consulta anterior, lo que el SAG hace es velar por el cumplimiento de las resoluciones que autorizan la importación y siembra de semillas OGM, el no cumplimiento oportuno de lo establecido en las respectivas resoluciones da inicio a un proceso sancionatorio, levantándose para ello un acta de denuncia y citación, además de la aplicación de medidas correctivas en forma inmediata, permitiendo el procedimiento interno suspender el proceso de emisión de nuevas autorizaciones a una empresa que mantenga situaciones de no conformidad.  *-¿Cómo entendemos que no se pueda decir dónde ni cuántas hectáreas de semilleros transgénicos hay en Ñuble y Bío Bío, y en qué  comunas?*
 -Respecto al mapa de cultivos, no se trata de transparentar o no el mapa de transgénicos en el país. En esta materia hay un recurso legal presentado en la Corte y mientras eso no se resuelva, como Servicio no podemos referirnos al tema.  *-¿Cuántas hay de experimentación, como con la remolacha y otros productos?*
 -No hubo ensayos en la región la temporada 2010-2011. 
-*El hecho que Tribunal de Justicia de la Unión Europea haya dictaminado que la miel contaminada de polen derivado de un organismo transgénico no puede comercializarse sin autorización previa, ¿parece ser un potente argumento en el sentido de transparentar la ubicación de las zonas que están produciendo transgénicos?*
 -Como dije anteriormente, en esta materia hay un recurso legal presentado y mientras la Corte no resuelva, como servicio no podemos referirnos al tema.  *-Se indica que en Chile ya se ha detectado miel contaminada con polen de plantas genéticamente modificadas. ¿Es cierto?*
 -Hasta ahora, no hemos recibido notificaciones al respecto.  *Noticia relacionada:* Chile: Seminario sobre transgénicos dejó en evidencia fuga de raps modificado  *Fuente: http://www.portalfruticola.com/2011/...contaminado-2/*Temas similares: Artículo: Impulsarán consumo de productos andinos ante eventual incremento de commodities alimenticios Artículo: Solidez de economía peruana atenuará impacto de eventual crisis internacional Lambayeque requiere de S/. 60 millones para obras de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque ejecutan medidas de prevención ante eventual fenómeno El Niño La FAO responde ante la emergencia H1N1

----------


## Pedro Injante - INIA

Los transgenicos es una tecnologia que no se debe de dejar de lado, esta tecnologia nos permite insertar cualquier gen de planta, o de animales entre cultivos diferentes etc.
Lo que si urge es la formalizacion y regulacion de su uso en ciertos valles de la costa y selva peruana. por medio de la bioseguridad.

----------

